# can you convert wardrobes/cupboards into vivariums for big pythons ?



## snewchybewchy (Mar 23, 2010)

hi my brother just gave me a 6ft tall by 2ft by 2ft wardrobe it would be perfect to put my rock python in when she gets too big for her 4ft by 2ft by 2ft viv is it a good idea to do so ?


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

snewchybewchy said:


> hi my brother just gave me a 6ft tall by 2ft by 2ft wardrobe it would be perfect to put my rock python in when she gets too big for her 4ft by 2ft by 2ft viv is it a good idea to do so ?


Like this?


----------



## snewchybewchy (Mar 23, 2010)

angels1531 said:


> Like this?
> image


 
yeh something like that


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

this was a wardrobe....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/784491-frilled-dragon-viv-pic-heavy.html


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

done it all the time when i was a kid . i would buy second hand wardrobes. take them apart cut to size silicone the joins the screw back together, just need to put a solid back on it and facing top and bottom for the runners to sit on and a few vents on the sides ,job done.


----------

